# Jobseekers holiday entitlements



## skygem (9 Mar 2007)

I understand that I am allowed 2 weeks(12 working days) holiday while on jobseekers. I saw a holiday that I want to book that would mean I fly out on a wednesday and arrive back into the country exactly two weeks to the day. I am wondering if the day that I arrive back into the country is counted as a holiday day-that Wednesday is a 13th day. The reason for this timing is that the flights are long haul.Also, there will be a bank holiday when I hope to be away. Does this count as a working day for sw purposes, or is it regarded like a Sunday? Any info much appreciated (want to grab the cheapo deal while I can!)


----------



## Welfarite (12 Mar 2007)

You will be asked to present yourself at the SWLO on the day before holidays and the day after you return, so it may be that you could get in on the morning that you are actually going or on the day you actually return? This would keep you right for the two weeks. You have to apply in advance so the dates you put on the form will be taken as the holidays. Bank holidays are the sdame as a working day for SW purposes so you won't "save" a day there! In any case, all you'd lose is one day, by the sounds of it so not worth giving up a cheapo deal, I'd say!


----------



## sid (26 Mar 2007)

Am going away next week (Mon-Sat) & due to sign on Wednesday.  Assume I've an entitlement to get paid while I'm away?  I've googled but can't find the web page that spells out my entitlement to benefit whilst on holidays.  I can call the welfare office but would prefer to know the exact situation before doing so.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2007)

This any use?


> *(b) Absence from the State
> 
> *             A person shall be disqualified from           receiving JB (including           increases in respect of a Qualified Adult/dependents)           while s/he is absent from the State.
> There are two exceptions to this           disqualification:
> ...


----------



## sid (26 Mar 2007)

Thanks for that ClubMan - my googling actually got me to that page but it was so long I couldn't find the relevant piece of text!


----------



## Welfarite (27 Mar 2007)

sid said:


> Am going away next week (Mon-Sat) & due to sign on Wednesday.



You're supposed to apply 2 weeks in advance (they nedd notice to cancel computerised payments issuing) but if you explain position to them when you're signing and fill the form there and then, I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------

